# Silentlake's journal



## SilentLake (May 3, 2016)

Friday May 13th, 2016
33% WC
Added filter; Hydro II Sponge with Tetra Whisper Air Pump 10
Added hood with Aqueon 15 watt T8 full spectrum daylight lamp
pH: 7.6
High range pH: ~7.6
Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm


----------



## SilentLake (May 3, 2016)

Tuesday May 17th, 2016
50% WC
Removed most plants from tank due to unhealthiness and replaced with silk plants
Discovered white silt-like material beneath gravel. Couldn't get all of it and water remained cloudy for a few hours.
water parameters (before WC)
pH: 6.6
High range pH: 7.4 (N/A)
Ammonia: .50 ppm
Nitrite: .50 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm


----------



## SilentLake (May 3, 2016)

Friday May 20th, 2016
White silt from previous WC was dissolved root tabs. I no longer have any use for root tabs as I got rid of all but two plants (unsure of type) and well as keeping my riccia fluitans and salvinia minimum. 
50% WC
Water parameters (before WC)
pH: 6.6
High range pH: N/A
Ammonia: .50 ppm
Nitrite: .50 ppm
Nitrate: between 5-10 ppm


----------

